# buffedCast 273: Eure Fragen zum dieswöchigen buffedCast



## xashija (14. November 2011)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch Ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir Eure Fragen. Habt Ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt Ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns Eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns Eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen. Wir schließen den Fragen-Thread für neue Einsendungen Dienstag gegen 11 Uhr.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (14. November 2011)

Hallo Buffed

WoW:
Oft kommt es mal vor das jemand sagt in einem Beitrag von Wow, Meistens bei großen veränderung, früher war wow besser insbesondere BC Zeit.
Was würdet ihr davon halten wenn die Server raus bringen mit alten Patchnotes? Wäre das eigendlich leicht machbar von Blizz? Was haltet ihr davon?

Ca. 10 Leute die ich kenne die WoW nicht mehr spielen wären echt begeistert und würden wieder anfangen.

MFG


----------



## Topperharly (14. November 2011)

Meine "Frage" ist an den zweiten Teil.

Na, wieviele Stunden seid ihr schon in Skyrim gewesen, und habt ihr auch schon Notches Spitzhacke gefunden?


----------



## Hagno (14. November 2011)

WoW 4.3:
Werden normale und heroische Raids die einzige Quelle für epische Steine sein?
Oder werden Alchimisten diese auch transmutieren können, wenn 4.3 live geht?


----------



## Barclay (14. November 2011)

Wieviel Zeit steckt ihr in die Vorbereitung des buffed Cast?

Wieviel Zeit habt ihr früher investiert? 

Warum wird der WoW Teil immer schlechter?


----------



## Barclay (14. November 2011)

Können Pandaren eigentlich auch Furzgeräusche? Wenn ja, wir hören sich die an?


----------



## Leberkassemmel (14. November 2011)

Hallo wertes Buffed-Team,

ich hab mal wieder ne SWTOR Frage an den zweiten Teil.

Für das nächste Beta-Wochenende wurden ja alle Spieler, welche sich vor dem 11.11.2011 für die Beta angemeldet haben, eingeladen. Von EA-Seite wurde mal  (ich glaube im März) gesagt, dass sich Bereits 1,5 Millionen Tester angemeldet haben. Man kann also davon ausgehen, dass es sehr viele Tester bei diesem Beta-Wochenende sein werden. 
Glaubt ihr das zu besagten Betat-Wochenende die NDA fällt oder weiter eingeschränkt wird?  
Solche Testermassen könnten ja durchaus ein Problem für die Durchsetzbarkeit und Effektivität der NDA darstellen.

MFG Leberkassemmel


----------



## Tutti Frutti (14. November 2011)

hi zusammen!

wollt mal fragen ob mit mop die ganzen baustellen die todesschwinge verursacht hat verschwinden? :-)


----------



## AndreasM (14. November 2011)

*WoW:
*Die letzten beiden Addons waren ja u.a. davon gezeichnet, dass Features schlussendlich nicht kamen, die ursprünglich angekündigt waren (Tanzstudio, Pfad der Titanen, diverse Dungeons und Zonen). Auf welches bisher angekündigte MoP Feature könntet ihr am ehesten verzichten? Auf welches gar nicht?

*SW: TOR
*Angesichts der bisherigen NDA Einschränkungen was die Berichterstattung angeht, mache ich mir langsam Sorgen um das Endgame von SW:TOR. Bei Age of Conan war ja vor Release z.B. auch vor allem etwas zu den ersten (hochgelobten) Leveln bekannt, während das Spiel dann im weiteren Verlauf ziemlich nachliess. Wisst ihr schon ob ihr mehr zur Republic und/oder höherleveligen Inhalten noch vor Release sagen dürft (falls ihr sagen dürft, dass )?


----------



## Satoshi-Taramato (14. November 2011)

SWTOR Frage:

Ich gehöre zu den Glücklichen die bald am Beta WE teilnehmen dürfen.
Meine Frage ist ob man den Beta Client dann auch für die Final version verwenden kann 
oder ob man zum Headstart bzw zum Release alles nochmal neu laden muss?

Wisst ihr diesbezüglich mehr darüber?


----------



## Fruehlingsroellchen (14. November 2011)

WoW-Teil:
 - Andere Games haben es, WoW nicht. Fehlt euch bei WoW das Housing?

2. Teil:
 - Was passiert mit den Guild Wars Servern wenn GW2 rauskommt? Werden sie abgeschaltet?
 - Muss man GW gespielt haben um sich in Guild Wars 2 zurechtfinden zu können?

Beide:
 - Mal eine allgemeine Frage. Wie viele Erweiterungen kann ein MMO (loretechnisch) eigentlich bekommen, bzw. vertragen? Wenn man z.B. WoW nimmt, wo die Lore mittlerweile ziemlich komplex ist, dann wird es irgendwann doch nur ein riesiger Flickenteppich sein wenn immer mehr AddOns rausgebracht werden.


----------



## Adryan (14. November 2011)

*WoW*
Mit Patch 4.3 kommen ja einige Änderungen und neuer Inhalt. Ich persönlich freue mich, für mein Disci-Priest, auf die neue (alte) Aegis-Bubble-Animation.
Auf was freut ihr euch besonders, mit Patch 4.3?


*SW:ToR*
Ich habe gehört, dass man bei der Charakter Erstellung, sich einen geschichtlichen Hintergrund für seinen Char mit aussuchen kann. Könnt, ... ähm dürft Ihr das Bestätigen? Und wenn ja, würde mich interessieren was das so für Hintergrundgeschichten sind. Also ich finde sowas echt super.


Und noch eine *wichtige *Frage:
Wann ist das "ZAM spielt Beta-SWTOR-Video" auf eurer Webseite zu finden? *freu* 

Viele liebe Grüße
Adryan


----------



## Ramides (14. November 2011)

Hallo,

in eurem Beitrag zum Finanzplan schreibt ihr "könnt Ihr für vier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Symbol des erhabenen Juweliers  einen Foliant der brennenden Juwelen kaufen, der Euch eine zufällig ausgewählte Vorlage lehrt".

Wisst ihr ob der Foliant ähnlich funktioniert wie die Inschriftenforschung, also ob man nur Rezepte erhält die man noch nicht kann? Oder besteht eine Chance auf ein bereits gelerntes Rezept?

Und weiterhin mein Dauerbrenner: Ist etwas bekannt, dass Blizzard plant Server zusammen zu legen? Wie steht ihr zum Bevölkerungsproblem, das manche (viele?) Realms speziell auf der Allianzseite plagt.

mfg, Ramides


----------



## SquallPM (14. November 2011)

SW-TOR:

Hallo liebes Buffed Team,

da ich einer der glücklichen bin, die am WE die Beta spielen konnte habe ich eine Frage bezüglich der (Crew) Berufe in bezug auf eure Seite. Wird von euch für das Spiel ein Database geben und/oder Informationsguides? Ich fände dies sehr Vorteilhaft, da ich aktuell dort zb maßlos überfordert war einen überblick zu bekommen und welche Mats für was denn gut ist. Besonders bei den missionsberufen konnte ich nicht wirklich sagen ob der beruf denn jetzt wichtig war um mats für meinen handwerksberuf zu bekommen geschweige denn was ich mit den Materialien tun sollte. Also ob verkaufen oder behalten.

Grüße Squall


----------



## Veritasse (14. November 2011)

In einem eurer Podcasts, ich glaube es war das SW:ToR special, habt ihr berichtet, dass man für SW:ToR die umstrittene Plattform Origin nicht benötigt, außer man kauft es als digitalen Download.
Mir stellt sich die Frage, wie es dann mit dem frühzeitigen Zugang für Vorbesteller aussieht.
Da man die DvD erst zum Releasedatum bekommt, muss man sich das Game runterladen.
Läuft der Download dann über Origin, oder wie haben sie das geregelt?


----------



## Lootzifer (14. November 2011)

THEMA: SW:TOR KLASSENWAHL

Hallo liebes Buffedteam, was denkt ihr wie es in SW:TOR mit den Raids/Operationen aussieht? Ich würde gerne eine Lichtschwertklasse als DD spielen, habe aber die Bedenken das dies 
ein Nachteil in den Raids/Operationen werden könnte:

1. weil jeder zweite wahrscheinlich eine Lichtschwertklasse spielen möchte^^
2. die Plätze für Nahkämpfer in Raids/Operationen ähnlich wie in WoW zwecks Gruppensetting sehr begrenzt sein könnten (Bsp. 2Tanks - 2Heiler - 2Nahkämpfer - 4Fernkömpfer im 10er)

Denkt Ihr meine Bedenken sind berechtigt oder spielt das Gruppensetting erstmal weniger eine Rolle?


----------



## Schnüffelstück (14. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mich schon immer gefragt, ob ihr eure Accounts von Computec bezahlt bekommt? Schließlich ist es ja euer "Arbeitsgerät" ohne dem nichts gehen würde, oder? :-)


----------



## Yakk Trisco (14. November 2011)

Hallo 

Kurz und knapp .. ein paar Fragen von mir 


*
@BUFFED (Sonderheft für SWTOR?)*

Ich hoffe doch stark, das ihr schon intern ein Sonderheft zum SWTOR-Release plant  Idealerweise vl. sogar zum (oder ein paar Tage vor dem) Release/Headstart. Oder doch nicht? 


*SWTOR*
1. Ich bin begeisterter Rar-Mob-"Jäger", wird es in SWTOR RAR-Mobs geben? Oder eventuell sogar so etwas wie "Kisten" (mit teils netten Drops) oder Rätsel a la "Rift"?

2. Wenn ich mich in meinem Bekanntenkreis (mit dem ich teilweise länger wie 10 Jahre zusammenspiele) so umhöre, höre ich sehr oft folgendes:
a) Mein WoW/Rift ist abgelaufen oder zum 15.12.2011 gekündigt und ich warte nun erst mal bis SWTOR kommt und spiele das.
b) Vor kurzem lief mein WoW/Rift Account aus und ich spiele bis zum SWTOR-Release erst mal ein paar F2P-MMORPGs oder schaue nochmal kurz in "alte" MMORPGs (Aion,War) rein oder in MMORPGs die von Abo auf F2P umgestellt wurden (HDRO, AoC).

Ich bin mir fast sicher das es etliche Spieler auch so sehen. Wie ist eure Meinung dazu? Wird ein ERFOLGREICHER! SWTOR-Release einigen "kleineren" (Abozahlen) MMOPRGs wie "HDRO", "Age of Conan"und vor allem "Warhammer Online" den "Rest" geben? Also MMOPRGs die derzeit mehr oder weniger zu kämpfen haben und händeringend von "Abo" auf "F2P mit Shop" umstellen.


*Guild Wars 2*
Wie zuvor zum Thema SWTOR geschrieben, bin ich begeisterter Rar-Mob-"Jäger", wird es in GW2 RAR-Mobs geben? Oder eventuell sogar so etwas wie "Kisten" (mit teils netten Drops) oder Rätsel a la "Rift"?

*
SWTOR / Guild Wars 2*
Nachdem ich mich nun mit etlichen Guildmates und jahrelangen Spielgefährten unterhalten habe, wird von vielen das Erscheinen von SWTOR und GW2 quasi als "MMORPGs 2.0 reloaded" gesehen, etliche nutzen die Gelegenheit und beenden/kündigen ihre "alten" MMORPGs (die meisten spielten WoW, HDRO und RIFT) und machen teilweise sogar richtige 1-Monats-Abo-Abschieds-Touren durch die alten Welten. Auch ich gehöre dazu. Mein WoW Abo lief 07.2011 aus, seit dem treibe ich mich jeden Monat in einem der alten Spiele rum (EQ2, HDRO, AOC, WAR). Rift spiele ich aktuell noch immer (seit Release). Für mich ist Rift so etwas wie ein "Best of MMORPGs 1.0". Etliche davon setzen ganz klar auf eine künftige SWTOR + GW2 - Kombi (GW2 bietet sich ja auch an, da GW2 ja auch laut Entwicklern nicht darauf ausgelegt ist es täglich und intensivst zu spielen, zudem ist es eine passende Abwechslung vom Setting Fantasy <-> SciFi). Wie seht ihr das?


*HDRO oder generell die angeblich so lukrativen F2P-Umstellungen?*
Was ist wirklich dran' an der angeblich so lukrativen Umstellung und den angeblichen Massen die nun neu zu HDRO gekommen sind (sein sollen)? Weder Codemasters noch Turbine habe jemals wirklich zahlen vor und nach der Umstellung genannt. Und ehrlich, ich habe keinen Schimmer wo die angeblich so vielen neue F2P-Spieler sein sollen. Ich hatte die letzten 4 Monate (nochmal) auf dem DE-Server "Morthond" mein Abo laufen und habe mir die Mühe gemacht mal ein wenig "Buch" zu führen (aber erst nachdem mir das Spiel ziemlich leer vorkam per /who 1-10, /who 11-20, .... (wenn zuviel angezeigt wurden habe ich die Suche so lange runtergeschraubt zB /who 41-43 bis ich keinen "Überlauf" hatte ....) und ich frage mich echt ob Turbine da nicht doch erheblich "geflunkert" hat. Morgens und Mittags waren auf dem Server kaum mehr als 200-300 Leute und Abends zur Main-Time (19 Uhr) sah es oft so aus:

Server: Morthond [DE] (größter) deutscher Server! Uhrzeit 19 Uhr 

Level 01-10: 28 Spieler 
Level 11-20: 33 Spieler 
Level 21-30: 51 Spieler 
Level 31-40: 49 Spieler 
Level 41-50: 34 Spieler 
Level 51-60: 32 Spieler 
Level 61-65: 47 Spieler 
Level 66-70: 59 Spieler 
Level 71-74: 89 Spieler 
Level 75: 123 Spieler 

= 545 Spieler 

Mit gutem Willen lasst es doch 1000 Spieler sein (da müssten dann schon über 40 Prozent der Spieler "anon"geflaggt sein) auf dem wahrscheinlich "größten" deutschen HDRO-Server. Ein Teil der neuen Server ist noch viel Leerer!. Wenn es hoch kommt und über alle DE-Server verteilt zusammen irgendwie nur 4000-8000 Leute HDRO ... 

*UND DAS SOLL EIN ERFOLG SEIN? Machen die da aus dem F2P+Shop allesamt ein dickes "Luftschloß", ja sogar "Lügengebäude" ... mehr nicht?* 

Es gibt bisher auch immer nur von ALLEN F2P-Umstellungen Erfolgsmeldungen zum Start, danach meistens nie wieder. Weil wohl sicherlich viele davon wieder total einbrechen auch weil sich erheblich viele Spieler einfach nur mal anmelden und reinschauen oder die Zeit zum nächsten "wichtigen" Release-Titel verkürzen. Die meiner Meinung nach schlechte Qualität des letzten "Pseudo"-Addons (vor allem die Quests und Neuerungen) spricht auch eher für Lustlosigkeit, Resignation und Erfolglosigkeit :/


----------



## MMOJoe (14. November 2011)

Hallo Buffed Team!

Ich habe eine allgemeine Frage. Da mich der doch stetig sinkende schwierigkeitsgrad bei MMOGs nervt, habe ich evtl. ein Lösung.
Was haltet ihr von Hardcore Servern, also als speziellen Servertypen.
Auf diesen Servern gäbe es dann schwierigere encounter, Bossmechaniken etc.
Somit wäre auch die kleine Gruppe der Core-gamer zufrieden und wären unter sich.


----------



## René93 (14. November 2011)

Hey buffed Team ich hätte da mal 2 Fragen zu Star Wars im Allgemeinem,
1. Wurde nicht die Regel der 2 mit dem Spiel "The Force Unleashed" gebrochen? Ich meine dort gibt es 3 Sith den "Schüler" aka Starkiller, Vader als seinen Meister und Sidious als dessen Meister. Ist das Spiel dardurch ein Spiel was nicht Kanon ist?

2. Anakin sollte das Gleichgewicht in die Macht bringen (laut der Prophezeiung) aber hat er nicht diese erfüllt? Ich meine es waren ja zu seiner Zeit hunderte Jedi und 2 Sith. Tyrannus und Sidious, Tyrannus hat er umgebracht also sogar nur 1 Sith, dann tritt Anakin zur dunklen Seite über und wird auch ein Sith womit wir wieder bei 2 Sith wären. Order 66 wird ausgeführt und Anakin hilft fleissig bei dem Gemetzel im Jedi-Tempel. Yoda und Obi-Wan sind die einzigen zwei Überlebenden (außer Shaak Ti die man in "The Force Unleashed" tötet wenn es Kanon ist und wenn man den im Netz kursierenden Grüchten glauben schenkt Mace Windu) somit wäre es ja von den Filmen her eine Balance von 2 Jedi gegen 2 Sith und dadurch auch ein Gleichgewicht... Habe ich da einen Denkfehler ;D?
LG

René


----------



## PureLoci (14. November 2011)

Hallo Leute! Wann bekommt eigentlich das mybuffed-Portal ein Update, da kann man ja wunderbar die "alte" Homepage erkennen?! Wird mal Zeit für eine Überarbeitung!


----------



## Bestla (14. November 2011)

SWTOR:

Es gab mal das Gerücht, dass es eine Option gibt, mit der man die Farbe seiner Ausrüstung an die Farbe der Brustrüstung anpassen kann. Stimmt das? Wenn ja, ist die Einfärbung der anderen Rüstungsteile stimmig oder sieht sie "aufgesetzt" aus? Wenn nein, wie sind die Farben der Rüstungen? Rennt man insbesondere im LowLevel-Bereich wie ein bunter Hund rum oder wirkt die Ausrüstung stimmig?


----------



## Taktur (14. November 2011)

Hallo liebes buffed- team

zu frage zu Swtor:

Es ist ja bekannt das man sein Lichtschwert in verschiedene Farben ändern kann. Sind nur die Farben aus den filmen möglich also grün, blau, rot und lila oder sind auch andere Farben möglich und kann man das aussehn des lichtschwertes veränden also griff größe oder ist dies vom gegenstand abhängig. 

mfg Taktur92


----------



## xfLakzx (14. November 2011)

*SWTOR:*
Da ja in der Collectors Edition ein Authenticator dabei ist
würde mich interessieren: ob es vorstellbar ist, das der Authenticator in einem 
SWTOR-shop oder vielleicht sogar im Origin-shop verkauft wird.
Mich würde eure Meinung mal interissieren

MfG
fLakz


----------



## Rohal (14. November 2011)

Hallo,

mh ach ja, nur max. zwei Fragen: :-)

SWTOR
1. Ich gehe davon aus das die Gegenstände in SWTOR nach dem alten "WOW Schema": Grau, Grün, Blau, Lila, Gold aufgebaut sind. Oder gibt es andere Einteilungen?
Stufen: "Schrott zum Verkaufen", "Für den lieben Anfänger", "Wird so langsam besser", "Epische Ausrüstung ist doch die beste", "Die geheime MEGA Stufe z.B."Darth Revans Maske"

2. Die Währung in SWTOR besteht ja aus "Credits", aber ist dies die einzige Einteilung? Der eine hat 250 Credits, der andere 300tausend Credits? 

Danke und weiterhin alles Gute. 

Grüße
Rohal


----------



## jademodan (14. November 2011)

hy leute,

wo ist denn* [font="arial, tahoma, verdana, helvetica"]Björn?[/font]*


----------



## Chaosgamer117 (14. November 2011)

Mahlzeit liebes Buffed-Team

Mal zwei frage an Flo direkt, hoffe du bist diese Woche dabei^^ 
a)Seid dem 11.11.11, dem offiziellen Release von TES5: Skyrim, sind knapp 84 Stunden vergangen(bis zu diesem Post versteht sich). Wie viele davon hast du in Tamriel, genauer gesagt in Himmelsrand verbracht?
b) kannst du schon ein Fazit abgeben? Welches ist denn nun dein RPG-ich-verbringe-Tage-und-Nächte-darin-weil-ich-dieses-Spiel-einfach-liebe-Highlight? Dragon Age2? The Witcher 2? Two Worlds 2? Skyrim?

Wenn ichs mir recht überlege dürften eigentlich alle im Cast ihre Antworten bekunden, nich nur Flo.  Würde mich interessieren zu hören welches Game euren Geschmack am besten traf.

Liege Grüße 
Chaosgamer


----------



## Phochahontas (14. November 2011)

Huhu Buffed´ler,



 heute stell ich mal wieder einen ganzen schwall an Fragen welche Wohl alle in den WowTeil gehören.



1) war nicht mal irgendwann auch eine Flugform für Schamanen im Gespräch? wenn ja was ist daraus geworden?

2) hat Blizzard nicht versprochen mit Cata viele tolle neue Verkleidungen einzuführen? was ist daraus geworden und was ist euer Lieblings Verkleidung?

3) wo bleibt der zweite Mond?

4) warum gibt es für die "neuen" Fähigkeiten, welche mit Cata dazugekommen sind, NOCH keine Glyphen? 

5) nun wo Heinrich nicht mehr da ist, wer ist da eigentlich euer Chef?

6) kann euer Dialektspezialist noch mal so schön "krischdalle" sagen?

7) hab ihr Erfahrung mit 3D in WoW? egal ob mit Shutterbrille oder sonst wie. lohnt es sich schon auf diese Technik umzurüsten oder ist das noch rausgeworfene Geld?

8) Nun da an Tyrande ihre High Heels (oder Stöckelschuhe, wer weiß das schon so genau) getestet werde, was bekommen dann die Völker an die Füße/Hufe die keine Schuhe tragen? Bei Draenei kann ich mir ja noch Hufeisen vorstellen aber dann hört es auch schon auf

9) Ich glaube es war Björn, bin mir da aber nicht sicher, der nachsehen wollte in welchen Ländern außer Kanada der Authentithikator als militärische Hardware gilt. Gibt es da schon Erkenntnisse?

10) Da mit WoWMoP nun beie Fraktionen Pandas bekommen wie wird Blizz das mit der Sprachbarriere lösen? werden Pandaren Fraktionssprachen bekommen oder werden wie endlich die Sprache des Feindes lernen können?

11) Was ist mit den zweiten Hörbuch der WoWRomane? welche Buch sollte vertont werden und wann wird es erscheinen?

12) wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe will Blizz mit WoW5.0.1 endlich das Erfolgssystem Accountweit führen. wie genau wird das aussehen?

13) ich habe zur Zeit 161 Haustiere.werde ich, bis WoW5.0.1 die 175 Voll kriegen, bzw wievielel neue Haustiere werden mit 4.3 eingeführt?

14) welch eSettings fehlen euch noch in WoW? ich persönlich würde eine Richtige Westernstadt "interresant" finden oder Baumhäuser wie in StarWars6 bei den Fellknäulen (deren Name mir grade entfallen ist)

15) wenn ich mir die WoWMoP-CE als elektronische Version im Blizzshop kaufe bekomem ich dann dennoch die "Hardcopy"ausgbe nachträglich zugeschickt? mit CD, Mauspad, Artbook, etc

15.1) wir Blizz, anlich wie bei SC2CE, in die WoWMoP-CEverpackunen einen stylischen aber technich hoffnunglos überholten USBStick dazu packen damit man nicht mehr umständlciher weise alles von CD/DVD installieren muss?


----------



## Garulf (14. November 2011)

Hallo buffed Team,

*WoW-experten*:
Ich spiele auf Guldan...in letzter zeit ist da voll tote hose (hauptsächlich, raids zusammenzustellen mit fremden leuten)..Sollte ich da lieber server wechseln, oder auf dem neuen PATCH warten, und hoffen dass mit dem RAID-FINDER sich die sache verbessert... 

Danke vielmals jetzt schon


----------



## Krinte (14. November 2011)

Heyho,


Zu Rift 

1.  Wird es die neue 5 Mann Instanz auch auf dem Expert Modus geben? Droppen dann da T1 Raidmarken?




2. Wie findet ihr es in Rift das man das aktuelle Raid Tier-Set NUR in Hammerhall bekommt? Also nicht wie mittlerweile in WoW, wo es durch Heros farmen 2 T-Teile gibt und durch Berufe nochmal 2-3 Items auf dem Item lvl der Raids( mal heroischen modus ausgenommen).

Ich finde es super. die items sind "was Wert" und man kann nochmal in der Hauptstadt prahlen und zeigen: Hey ich Raide hammerhall  Ist es nicht das was in WoW alle vermissen von damals?! ^^ Wechseln jungs 
Hoffentlich behält Trion das bei. Was meint ihr?!



Und nun zu LOL:



Wer spielt von Buffed eigendlich alles League of Legends?? Wenn ja, wer Feedet immer am meisten?^^ Was sind eure lieblings champs?

Bekommt ihr ein 5 Mann Team auf die Beine? Und würdet Ihr mal ein Spiel spielen? Community vs Buffed.  Ich hätte da ein 5er Premade Team 



lg Krinte


----------



## Baastel (15. November 2011)

Hi,kleine Frage zu SWTOR...

Da ich Mac- User bin habe ich mir Parallels auf meinem Mac gemacht,wird SWTOR darüber laufen oder muss ich mir eine komplette Win Partition machen ? 
Ich überlege sogar mir einem Win Rechner fürs Game zu holen ,was werde ich brauchen um auch hohen Details spielen zu können ? 

mfg Baastel


----------



## Tikume (15. November 2011)

Phochahontas schrieb:


> 5) nun wo Heinrich nicht mehr da ist, wer ist da eigentlich euer Chef?
> 
> 6) kann euer Dialektspezialist noch mal so schön "krischdalle" sagen?



Du warst die letzten paar Jahre irgendwo tiefgefroren und man hat dich wieder aufgetaut?


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (15. November 2011)

Halöle, im Cast mit meinem Geburtsjahr hinten an der Nummer musste ich auch mal was posten wieder und immerhin ist es nur noch 2 Folgen zu dem 25 Folgen Jubiläum vor dem 300 Folgen Jubiläum.^^

WoW: Ich hab mit ja wärend der Blizzcon schon den Aualpass geholt und wollte mal fragen ob es für die Anualpass-Inhaber ev eine art Frühstart bei der Pandaren-Beta gibt.
     Kenne Testserver ja nur als laggenden server wo man ne Stunde in der Warteschlange hockt.
     Finde da könnte man uns als "Stammkunden" ja etwas vorsprung lassen.^^

     Wie kann man die Mönch-Klasse eigendlich einordnen, eventuell wie ein Schurke der seine Dolche zu hause vergessen hat und welche waffentypen kann ein Mönch nutzen?


Teil 2: Mal was für euch Starwars Nerds, denn ich möchte mal wissen ob bekannt ist wie die Sith eigendlich entstanden sind und wer war zuerst da, Jedi oder Sith.

        Was ist im Vergleich zum Vorgänger Oblivion eigendlich an Neuerungen in Skyrim


Allgemein: Wie wärs wenn ihr die Buffedshow auch wie den Buffedcast über Itunes anbietet? darüber bekomm ich nämlich seit Folge 1 jede Woche den Cast geliefert.^^


----------



## Nermanu (15. November 2011)

Hey Buffies
1. Meine erste Frage dreht sich um den Raid content: Wie ist der Schwierigkeitsunterschied zwischen Raidfinder Dragensoul, Normal Dragonsoul und dem HM von DS?
2. Zweite Frage geht um SWTOR: Ich bin wie viele aus der Community auch ein grosser Starwars Fan und hab auch immer alle News dazu gelesen, doch irgendwie hab ich angst das SWTOR wie Warhammer, Aion usw. Failt. Könnt ihr mir 3 Punkte sagen, wieso SWTOR z.B. besser als die vorhin genannten MMO's ist.
Danke LG Nermanu


----------



## docthore (15. November 2011)

Die Frage ist doch, ob die zerstörten Gebiete und Gebäude wiederhergestellt werden? Also, repariert Mists of Pandaria Sturmwind, oder bleibt da für immer alles kaputt, oder heißt die Erweiterung nach MoP vielleicht "Vergeben und vergessen" und alles ist repariert?

:-)


----------



## Gibin (15. November 2011)

Hallo,

als alter Zinnfigurenschubser würde mich intressieren ob ihr schon mehr zu MWO sagen könnt ausser das es 2012 erscheinen soll? Über dem Battletechuniversum hängt ja auch seit jeher das Damoklesschwert des Urheberrechts wie stehen die Chancen das es überhaupt erscheint und nicht wie MW5 gleich wieder eingestampft wird.

Und noch eine obligatorische WoW-Frage: Die legendären Dolche die es in 4.3 geben wird sollen ja für alle Schurken BIS sein. Wobei Kampfschurken seit Ewigkeiten auf Schwerter, Axte oder Streitkolben für die Haupthand setzen. Da diese den Schaden vom Finsteren Stoß erhöhen. Der legendäre Mainhand-Dolch soll nun eben den Schaden vom Finsteren Stoß um 45% erhöhen. Die Frage ist rechnet sich das? Und werden dadurch nicht sogar die anderen Skillungen dazu verleitet ihre Rotation zu ändern? Mir garaust es schon vor den Diskusionen mit den Meuchlern warum ich die Dolche haben will wo ich doch sonst keine Dolche trage.

Gruss Gibin


----------



## Dart (15. November 2011)

Moin Buffies,

da ihr ja vor einer etwas längeren Zeit bereits eine Umfrage an die Community bezüglich SW ToR Inhalte gestellt hattet , wollte ich gerne den Spieß umdrehen und eine Umfrage an die Leute im Cast richten die den SW ToR Teil diesmal behandeln dürfen 
Keine Angst tut nicht weh 

Auf einer Skala von 1-5 , (wobei 1- interessiert mich nicht und 5- das mach ich auf jedenfall) wie ist eure Einstellung zu folgenden Themen:

1. werdet ihr SW:ToR spielen ?
2. werdet ihr den PvE Inhalt am Ende des Levelzykluses exzessiv betreiben? (Das schliesst keine evtl. Daily Tagequests mit ein)
3. werdet ihr den PvP Inhalt am Ende des Levelzykluses exzessiv betreiben?
4. werdet ihr euch auf das Scheffeln von Credits konzentrieren, das zwar nicht so ausfällt wie in SW:G, aber durchaus über das Handwerkssystem machbar ist ?

So das wars auch schon, ich hoffe ich werde im Cast berücksichtigt, wohlwissend das ihr evtl. nicht alles beantworten könnt, da die Inhalte zum Ende hin sicher noch nicht bekannt bzw erforscht, geschweige denn drüber geredet werden kann. Daher hoffe ich darauf das ihr eure vorlieben von anderen vorherigen MMOs kund tut 


Gruß Darth Dart


----------

